# Florida -Sable GSD needing home



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

From: Susan Roberts <[email protected]>
To: Cindy <[email protected]>
Sent: Mon, Jul 26, 2010 11:08 am
Subject: Fwd: Dog

Hey Cindy can you post this gorgeous sable. Think he is in FL. THX--S

From: Melissa Poage 
Subject: Fwd: Dog
To: "Susan Roberts" 


Hi Susan,

Have no particulars on this dog, but I assume he's in FL since Lynne was called. He does look like a GSD. Hope the pictures come through. The contact person is Linda Kender at 561-308-9651 or [email protected]

Melissa


From: Lynne Wetherell <[email protected]>
Subject: Fwd: Dog
To: "Melissa Poage" 
Date: Sunday, July 25, 2010, 12:31 PM

This has the girls email address. I don't know if this will send the pictures.
Lynne

Begin forwarded message:

From: [email protected]
Date: July 24, 2010 7:43:35 PM EDT
To: [email protected]
Subject: Dog 

Linda Kender 561-308-9651


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

:shocked: That looks exactly like my Koda! He needs to fatten up! Poor guy.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

More info??? Dog looks like he needs help badly!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, Relayer, how about a friend for Max?  Can you take this guy??


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Handsome dog. Do we know anything about him? 

Incidentally is that a Mastiff puppy in the background?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Melina said:


> Yeah, Relayer, how about a friend for Max?  Can you take this guy??


Possibly... more info please!! Cat and other dog friendly? Age? Normal stuff people might wanna know... I DO want a rescue dog!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Do it, do it! Even if he's not _in love_ with cats, they can be made to get along. I had a Jack Russell with an ex-boyfriend of mine (I was the bigger person and let him take the dog when we broke up) who was **** bent on eating my cat when we first got him. No joke. He wanted to kill my cat. At the end of a two week period they were sleeping on the same bed together. It really annoys me when people say that their dog _will not_ get along with cats. They just haven't taken the time to introduce them properly. If this dog doesn't get along with Max, that's a different story, Max was there first, but he seems to get along with the dog in the background of the first picture.

He's so handsome, he looks so much like my Koda. :wub: I hope you find out more about him and can take him! I'm sure Max would love a friend.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Melina said:


> Do it, do it! Even if he's not _in love_ with cats, they can be made to get along. I had a Jack Russell with an ex-boyfriend of mine (I was the bigger person and let him take the dog when we broke up) who was **** bent on eating my cat when we first got him. No joke. He wanted to kill my cat. At the end of a two week period they were sleeping on the same bed together. It really annoys me when people say that their dog _will not_ get along with cats. They just haven't taken the time to introduce them properly. If this dog doesn't get along with Max, that's a different story, Max was there first, but he seems to get along with the dog in the background of the first picture.
> 
> He's so handsome, he looks so much like my Koda. :wub: I hope you find out more about him and can take him! I'm sure Max would love a friend.


I'm all about it!! More info on the dog, please??


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

:thinking: Maybe PM the OP?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Think he is in FL. THX--S


Doesn't look like anyone but the person who started the email chain knows very much about the dog. It is always a help if the poster beginning a thread finds out the details first so there isn't a bunch of confusion or numbers of people emailing people who are just passing on a couple of pictures and not much else. 

In the past we have had dogs rehomed before they were even posted here. So for people who are relatively new to rescue here please find out as much info as possible (at least where the dog is located) before putting the dog up.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

The contact person is Linda Kender at 561-308-9651 or [email protected]


----------

